# [SOLVED] Vista BSOD on startup



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a problem with my computer. Halfway through an attempt to install a bluetooth driver software (which is probably what is causing this problem) the computer crashed with a BSOD.

Now, whenever I try to boot up into Vista, I get a BSOD with a "REFERENCE_BY_POINTER" error.
Technical Info: STOP: 0x0000000018 (0x000006,0x8A036818, 0x000000002, 0xFFFFFFF)



Booting into Safe Mode also resulted in a crash, and Last Known Good Configuration did not work. Apparantely I had System Restore disabled too, so i was unable to use that.
Startup repair did not work, it said there were no problems, but clearly there is.

By the way I have a dual boot config. Windows XP is the other OS, which works fine (maybe i can use that to fix the Vista BSOD problem?)

If there are no other suggestions, is there a way to do a re-install of Vista? I understand I can do that by using the disc to "upgrade" and fix it? However I read that I had to do that within Vista, which I cannot boot into.

Many Thanks!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Hi Tim.

I was wondering if you could try to get the dump files off of your Vista partition? It would help with finding out the problem. 

Go into XP, and the dump files will be located in *X:\Windows\Minidump*, where X: is your Vista partition. Zip them up and attach them to your next post.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Hi,

I have zipped all the dump files in that folder and is attached to this post.

The ones that are associated with this problem are probably the ones after "Mini062309-01.dmp" ; nevertheless I have included all the files anyway.

Many Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

run this app and see what it lists

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/08/07/bluescreenview-view-blue-screen-crash-information/


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

The most recent crash was a "KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED", caused by address="ntkrnlpa.exe+e752b"

Then there were four errors, "REFERENCE_BY_POINTER" from Windigo systems (probably the bluetooth install one?).


Also, while I mentioned that I don't have any system restore points available, I did make a few registry backups in the past. Wondering if I can use that, but I can't get into safe mode though.

Thanks


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

When was the last time these occurred? The latest one is from 8/11...Is your system time off?

Still, I'll examine them and see what I can find.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

tap f8 when booting and from the options try

last known good configuration


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Here is the information from the latest dump (8/11/09)


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 820e752b, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 887eb374, Trap Frame
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+520
820e752b 894804          mov     dword ptr [eax+4],ecx

TRAP_FRAME:  887eb374 -- (.trap 0xffffffff887eb374)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=07010000 ebx=83b57124 ecx=83b530b0 edx=00000002 esi=83b53034 edi=9ad30000
eip=820e752b esp=887eb3e8 ebp=887eb430 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010206
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x520:
820e752b 894804          mov     dword ptr [eax+4],ecx ds:0023:07010004=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 821f5d6e to 820e752b

STACK_TEXT:  
887eb430 821f5d6e 00000001 00000048 a079654b nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x520
887eb458 821f5792 86194be0 864a0c00 00000030 nt!ObpAllocateObject+0xd3
887eb48c 82167d02 864a0c00 83bbf710 00000000 nt!ObCreateObject+0x135
887eb4ec 82167385 88424708 00960098 918c209c nt!CmpDoOpen+0x473
887eb680 821eea25 9ad393d8 83bbf710 864a0c78 nt!CmpParseKey+0x887
887eb710 821ec6a5 80001924 887eb768 00000240 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x13e
887eb770 8213949b 887eb938 83bbf710 887eb800 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x13c
887eb83c 82139258 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!CmOpenKey+0x1b1
887eb860 8208caea 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!NtOpenKey+0x39
887eb860 8207eba5 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
887eb8e4 822374de 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!ZwOpenKey+0x11
887eb954 97c70fb4 00000000 9ad392e8 887eb97c nt!RtlQueryRegistryValues+0x142
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
887eba54 97c70b38 864ee000 887ebad8 864c5e90 TICalc+0xfb4
887ebb18 821871d0 864c5e90 864ee000 00000000 TICalc+0xb38
887ebcfc 8218765f 00000001 00000000 887ebd24 nt!IopLoadDriver+0x7ec
887ebd44 82078fc0 8dc6ed00 00000000 83bb6828 nt!IopLoadUnloadDriver+0x70
887ebd7c 8222553c 8dc6ed00 887e0680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
887ebdc0 820915fe 82078ec3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
TICalc+fb4
97c70fb4 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  c

SYMBOL_NAME:  TICalc+fb4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: TICalc

IMAGE_NAME:  TICalc.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  371a8711

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_TICalc+fb4

BUCKET_ID:  OLD_IMAGE_TICalc.SYS

Followup: MachineOwner
```
Caused by TICalc.sys. Could you have had your calculator connected to the machine, or would it have just been running?

Start out by first uninstalling and reinstalling TI Connect, or whatever software it is that you use for your calculator.


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*



InfalliblexOne said:


> When was the last time these occurred? The latest one is from 8/11...Is your system time off?
> 
> Still, I'll examine them and see what I can find.


Thanks, I appreciate that. This problem has actually been here for quite a while now, I just haven't really gotten around to attempting to fix it until now . I guess the last time I attempted to boot into Vista in "normal' mode was on that date. Do you want me to try startup Vista ("crash it on purpose lol") to get a dump log?



dai said:


> tap f8 when booting and from the options try
> 
> last known good configuration


Been there, tried that. Unfortunately didn't help.



InfalliblexOne said:


> Caused by TICalc.sys. Could you have had your calculator connected to the machine, or would it have just been running?


Interesting. No I didn't have my calculator connected to my computer at all. I don't believe I set any "startup" options for the program either.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

If you didn't catch the edit that I made, please try uninstalling and reinstalling TI Connect, or whatever software that you use to connect to your calculator.


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Only one problem: I can't get into Vista to do that.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Safe mode doesn't work?


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Unfortunately nope.

It crashes too except with no blue screen (the computer just restarts).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

ASUS M2A-VM motherboard w/ integrated on-board video
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
2GB DDR2 RAM
I believe its a 400W PSU

Vcore1: 1.10V
Vcore2: 3.39V
+3.3V: 0
+5V: 4.89V
+12V: 12.10V
-12V: -16.97V
-5V: -8.78V
+5V: 4.89V
Vbat: 3.25V

XP works fine so I don't think its a hardware problem, but there's the info anyway. Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

see if you can borrow a quality 550w to try in it

no error on the reboot usually indicates power

what brand and model is he psu,you need a min of 26a available output on the 12v+ line

i cannot see any 400w psu having that

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Hi - 

I ran a few dumps and found the bugcheck -

*0x8e (0xc0000005,,,)*, probable cause = TICalc.SYS, timestamp = _Sun Apr 18 18:29:53 1999_. It was loaded into RAM at the time of the crash -- so it was running.

0x8e = kernel app threw an exception; the exception = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation

That driver is more than likely not following the laws of Vista b/c of its age. Some others (the failing driver = the blue line below) - 

```
[font=lucida console]
[COLOR=Blue]TICalc.SYS   Sun Apr 18 18:29:53 [/COLOR][COLOR=Red]1999 [/COLOR] (371A8711)
cpuidlep.SYS Tue Nov 16 10:48:56 1999 (3831A718)
btkrnbdg.sys Tue Mar 18 12:23:16 2003 (3E777224)
hmonitor.sys Tue Mar 30 00:43:08 2004 (4069250C)
Btcomm.sys   Wed May 26 19:00:29 2004 (40B54BBD)
AsIO.sys     Wed Dec 21 00:55:21 2005 (43A91879)
usbdpfp.sys  Sat Sep 16 17:23:05 2006 (450C9569)
dpK0Bx01.sys Sat Sep 16 17:25:37 2006 (450C9601)
[/font]
```
`

Those drivers only shadow in comparison to the largest contributer [not] here - the lack of Vista Service pack 1. You need to update your system with Vista SP1.

Prep work for SP1 - http://www.techsupportforum.com/1952419-post8.html

My preference would be to start fresh and re-install Vista.

For info, the timestamp on the latest dump =  Tue Aug 11 19:16:30.061 2009 (GMT-7), as stated by *InfalliblexOne*.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


*BugCheck 0x8e *

```
[font=lucida console] 

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_my_dump_files[1].zip\Mini081109-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6000.16830.x86fre.vista_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82000000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82111e10
Debug session time: Tue Aug 11 19:16:30.061 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:21.826
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 820e752b, 887eb374, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TICalc.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TICalc.SYS
Probably caused by : TICalc.SYS ( TICalc+fb4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 820e752b, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 887eb374, Trap Frame
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+520
820e752b 894804          mov     dword ptr [eax+4],ecx

TRAP_FRAME:  887eb374 -- (.trap 0xffffffff887eb374)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=07010000 ebx=83b57124 ecx=83b530b0 edx=00000002 esi=83b53034 edi=9ad30000
eip=820e752b esp=887eb3e8 ebp=887eb430 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010206
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x520:
820e752b 894804          mov     dword ptr [eax+4],ecx ds:0023:07010004=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 821f5d6e to 820e752b

STACK_TEXT:  
887eb430 821f5d6e 00000001 00000048 a079654b nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x520
887eb458 821f5792 86194be0 864a0c00 00000030 nt!ObpAllocateObject+0xd3
887eb48c 82167d02 864a0c00 83bbf710 00000000 nt!ObCreateObject+0x135
887eb4ec 82167385 88424708 00960098 918c209c nt!CmpDoOpen+0x473
887eb680 821eea25 9ad393d8 83bbf710 864a0c78 nt!CmpParseKey+0x887
887eb710 821ec6a5 80001924 887eb768 00000240 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x13e
887eb770 8213949b 887eb938 83bbf710 887eb800 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x13c
887eb83c 82139258 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!CmOpenKey+0x1b1
887eb860 8208caea 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!NtOpenKey+0x39
887eb860 8207eba5 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
887eb8e4 822374de 887eb914 02000000 887eb938 nt!ZwOpenKey+0x11
887eb954 97c70fb4 00000000 9ad392e8 887eb97c nt!RtlQueryRegistryValues+0x142
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
887eba54 97c70b38 864ee000 887ebad8 864c5e90 TICalc+0xfb4
887ebb18 821871d0 864c5e90 864ee000 00000000 TICalc+0xb38
887ebcfc 8218765f 00000001 00000000 887ebd24 nt!IopLoadDriver+0x7ec
887ebd44 82078fc0 8dc6ed00 00000000 83bb6828 nt!IopLoadUnloadDriver+0x70
887ebd7c 8222553c 8dc6ed00 887e0680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
887ebdc0 820915fe 82078ec3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
TICalc+fb4
97c70fb4 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  c

SYMBOL_NAME:  TICalc+fb4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: TICalc

IMAGE_NAME:  TICalc.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  371a8711

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_TICalc+fb4

BUCKET_ID:  OLD_IMAGE_TICalc.SYS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm TICalc
start    end        module name
97c70000 97c714a0   TICalc   T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: TICalc.SYS
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\TICalc.SYS
    Image name: TICalc.SYS
    Timestamp:        Sun Apr 18 18:29:53 1999 (371A8711)
    CheckSum:         00004AE8
    ImageSize:        000014A0
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
1: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80200000 80207000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Jan 18 19:01:57 2008 (47916825)
80207000 80209900   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Aug 30 17:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
8020a000 80219000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
80219000 80221000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 01:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
80221000 8022a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 01:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
8022a000 8026d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Aug 30 17:57:46 2007 (46D7678A)
8026d000 8027a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Dec 05 18:21:19 2007 (47575C9F)
8027a000 802b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Dec 05 17:55:42 2007 (4757569E)
802b5000 802bd000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 02:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
802bd000 802c6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 02:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 02:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
802ce000 802ce680   giveio   giveio.sys   Wed Apr 03 19:33:25 1996 (316334F5)
80603000 80604480   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 06:28:47 2006 (4516880F)
80605000 8060d000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8060d000 80657000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
80657000 80665000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
80665000 80675000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
80675000 8067f000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Aug 30 17:57:44 2007 (46D76788)
8067f000 806a4000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
806a4000 8071f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Dec 05 18:21:28 2007 (47575CA8)
8071f000 80800000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Feb 18 20:59:14 2008 (47BA6222)
81e03000 81e39000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 19:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
81e39000 81e72000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Jan 13 19:17:13 2008 (478AD439)
81e72000 81e9d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
81e9d000 81fa1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
81fa1000 81fb1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 01:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
81fb1000 81fe2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
81fe2000 82000000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
82000000 823a1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Mar 02 17:50:14 2009 (49AC8CD6)
823a1000 823d5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 01:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
87807000 8780f000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Oct 30 11:22:24 2006 (454642E0)
8780f000 87820000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
87820000 87843000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:30:07 2006 (4549AC8F)
87843000 87868000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
87868000 87877000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
87877000 87886000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
87886000 8788e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 15:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
8788e000 878f8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
878f8000 87a00000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 01:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
87a0a000 87a19000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
87a19000 87a22000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
87bd6000 87bdf000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
87bdf000 87c00000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8861a000 88625000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
88655000 88656440   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Wed Dec 21 00:55:21 2005 (43A91879)
8865b000 8865c380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
88665000 88666700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Aug 30 18:19:54 2007 (46D76CBA)
8868e000 886902a0   btkrnbdg btkrnbdg.sys Tue Mar 18 12:23:16 2003 (3E777224)
887ac000 887b4000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Wed Feb 04 18:40:50 2009 (498A51B2)
887b4000 887bc000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Tue Oct 17 22:44:46 2006 (4535BF4E)
88812000 8881d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jun 06 19:57:03 2007 (466773FF)
8881d000 8882e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Nov 02 01:30:04 2006 (4549AC8C)
8a0f8000 8a0fefc0   Btcomm   Btcomm.sys   Wed May 26 19:00:29 2004 (40B54BBD)
8a0ff000 8a106000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
8a137000 8a13e000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
8a13e000 8a145000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
8a145000 8a14b380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8ae04000 8ae41000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Aug 30 18:20:03 2007 (46D76CC3)
8ae41000 8ae63000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Wed Jul 30 07:45:48 2008 (48907E9C)
8ae63000 8ae70000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 01:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
8ae70000 8ae79000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Mon Apr 16 18:26:39 2007 (4624224F)
8ae79000 8ae82000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Wed Jun 06 19:56:53 2007 (466773F5)
8ae82000 8ae8b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 18:18:26 2007 (47575BF2)
8ae8b000 8ae94000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ae94000 8ae9cb00   dpK0Bx01 dpK0Bx01.sys Sat Sep 16 17:25:37 2006 (450C9601)
8aecf000 8aeda000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:51:33 2006 (4549B195)
8aeda000 8aef2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8aef2000 8af00000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Aug 30 18:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
8af20000 8af30000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 03 18:28:13 2007 (468AF7AD)
8af70000 8af80000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8afc0000 8afd0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8b209000 8b214000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 03 18:28:09 2007 (468AF7A9)
8b214000 8b21f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 01:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8b22c000 8b244000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8b244000 8b25e000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8b25e000 8b270000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 11:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
8b27f000 8b28e000   VMNetSrv VMNetSrv.sys Wed Jan 24 04:05:29 2007 (45B74B89)
8b28e000 8b29d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 01:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
8b29d000 8b2ac000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
8b2f7000 8b306000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 01:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8b360000 8b36a000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 30 18:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
8b36a000 8b374000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8b374000 8b37e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 01:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8b37e000 8b388000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:32 2006 (4549B194)
8b39c000 8b3a6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
8b3a6000 8b3b0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8b3f6000 8b400000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8ba07000 8ba1a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8ba1a000 8ba3d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ba3d000 8ba54000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ba54000 8ba94000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
8ba94000 8babf000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
8babf000 8bb5c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 02 18:01:10 2007 (46899FD6)
8bb5c000 8c200000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Feb 02 12:09:38 2007 (45C39A82)
8d200000 8d20e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8d212000 8d213000   hmonitor hmonitor.sys Tue Mar 30 00:43:08 2004 (4069250C)
8d219000 8d219940   cpuidlep cpuidlep.SYS Tue Nov 16 10:48:56 1999 (3831A718)
8d21e000 8d23a800   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 02:42:13 2009 (49A3CF05)
8d23b000 8d246000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Dec 05 18:18:22 2007 (47575BEE)
8d246000 8d251000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Dec 05 18:18:23 2007 (47575BEF)
8d251000 8d25e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8d26b000 8d278000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
8d321000 8d32d000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8d349000 8d34cb20   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Thu Feb 05 13:06:09 2009 (498B54C1)
8d351000 8d354600   elrawdsk elrawdsk.sys Sat Jul 26 10:58:57 2008 (488B65E1)
8d36d000 8d3f4000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:02:58 2006 (4549B442)
8d3f4000 8d3ff900   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 06:39:53 2006 (457584B9)
8d401000 8d40b2c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Thu Feb 05 13:06:19 2009 (498B54CB)
8d40c000 8d417000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
8d437000 8d458000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8d498000 8d4aa000   mozy     mozy.sys     Tue Dec 02 16:13:46 2008 (4935CF3A)
8d4aa000 8d4cf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8d4cf000 8d4fc000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8d4fc000 8d530000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Aug 30 18:20:18 2007 (46D76CD2)
8d550000 8d558000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Wed Aug 15 01:14:02 2007 (46C2B5CA)
8d558000 8d560000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8d560000 8d568000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 02:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8d568000 8d570000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 18:18:25 2007 (47575BF1)
8d5a8000 8d5b0000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8d5b0000 8d5da000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 01:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8d5da000 8d600000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:51:38 2006 (4549B19A)
8d603000 8d611000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8d611000 8d625000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
8d625000 8d63a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8d63a000 8d653000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8d653000 8d7ffb80   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Mon Mar 26 04:18:03 2007 (4607ABEB)
8da12000 8da28000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 03 18:27:33 2007 (468AF785)
8da28000 8da6f000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
8da6f000 8db40000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jan 13 19:17:51 2008 (478AD45F)
8db40000 8db4b900   usbdpfp  usbdpfp.sys  Sat Sep 16 17:23:05 2006 (450C9569)
8dc0b000 8dc16000   point32k point32k.sys Wed Nov 26 01:14:28 2008 (492D1374)
8dc16000 8dc2fe00   keyscrambler keyscrambler.sys Sun Jan 18 13:24:17 2009 (49739E01)
8dc30000 8dc47000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Aug 30 18:20:08 2007 (46D76CC8)
8dc97000 8dcb8000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Wed Feb 04 18:41:01 2009 (498A51BD)
8dcb8000 8dccf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8dccf000 8dd22000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jun 18 17:48:27 2007 (467727DB)
8dd22000 8dd5d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8dd5d000 8dd7fd00   sp_rsdrv2 sp_rsdrv2.sys Tue Sep 30 06:00:27 2008 (48E222EB)
8dd80000 8ddbb000   vmm      vmm.sys      Sun Feb 18 00:10:42 2007 (45D80A02)
8ddbb000 8ddce000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 03 18:28:16 2007 (468AF7B0)
8ddce000 8de00000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
8ec43000 8ec4e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
93e00000 94000000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
9509c000 950b3000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Wed Feb 04 18:40:40 2009 (498A51A8)
950b3000 950ce000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
95600000 95609000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
95610000 9561e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
95620000 9566c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
96221000 96234000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
97c00000 97c19000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
97c70000 97c714a0   TICalc   TICalc.SYS   Sun Apr 18 18:29:53 1999 (371A8711)
97d72000 97e00000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 15:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
98a22000 98a34000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 18:40:16 2007 (47214580)
98a34000 98a6d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Aug 25 18:11:57 2008 (48B3585D)
98a6d000 98a8b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Oct 25 18:40:17 2007 (47214581)
98a8b000 98aab000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 11 17:45:54 2008 (47881BD2)
98aab000 98abf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jun 06 19:55:55 2007 (466773BB)
98aff000 98b1a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Oct 25 18:40:43 2007 (4721459B)
98b5a000 98bc0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
99f90000 99fdc000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:14:35 2008 (49471D1B)
99fdc000 9a000000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Oct 25 18:40:47 2007 (4721459F)
9d322000 9d400000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 01:55:32 2006 (453C8384)

Unloaded modules:
94348000 94350000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88602000 8860f000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8861a000 88625000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8876c000 88774000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8881d000 8882e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ae82000 8ae8b000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
8022a000 8026d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Aug 30 17:57:46 2007 (46D7678A)
8da28000 8da6f000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
87a0a000 87a19000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
887b4000 887bc000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Tue Oct 17 22:44:46 2006 (4535BF4E)
88655000 88656440   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Wed Dec 21 00:55:21 2005 (43A91879)
887ac000 887b4000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Wed Feb 04 18:40:50 2009 (498A51B2)
9509c000 950b3000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Wed Feb 04 18:40:40 2009 (498A51A8)
8d349000 8d34cb20   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Thu Feb 05 13:06:09 2009 (498B54C1)
8dc97000 8dcb8000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Wed Feb 04 18:41:01 2009 (498A51BD)
8d401000 8d40b2c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Thu Feb 05 13:06:19 2009 (498B54CB)
80605000 8060d000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
81fe2000 82000000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8bb5c000 8c200000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Feb 02 12:09:38 2007 (45C39A82)
87807000 8780f000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Oct 30 11:22:24 2006 (454642E0)
95620000 9566c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
80675000 8067f000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Aug 30 17:57:44 2007 (46D76788)
8a13e000 8a145000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
802b5000 802bd000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 02:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
97c00000 97c19000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
8a0f8000 8a0fefc0   Btcomm   Btcomm.sys   Wed May 26 19:00:29 2004 (40B54BBD)
8868e000 886902a0   btkrnbdg btkrnbdg.sys Tue Mar 18 12:23:16 2003 (3E777224)
95610000 9561e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8aeda000 8aef2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8071f000 80800000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Feb 18 20:59:14 2008 (47BA6222)
87bdf000 87c00000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8027a000 802b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Dec 05 17:55:42 2007 (4757569E)
80207000 80209900   compbatt compbatt.sys Thu Aug 30 17:57:47 2007 (46D7678B)
8d219000 8d219940   cpuidlep cpuidlep.SYS Tue Nov 16 10:48:56 1999 (3831A718)
8d26b000 8d278000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
87bd6000 87bdf000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8dccf000 8dd22000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jun 18 17:48:27 2007 (467727DB)
8dcb8000 8dccf000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8780f000 87820000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8ae94000 8ae9cb00   dpK0Bx01 dpK0Bx01.sys Sat Sep 16 17:25:37 2006 (450C9601)
8d4aa000 8d4cf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8d5a8000 8d5b0000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8861a000 88625000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8881d000 8882e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Nov 02 01:30:04 2006 (4549AC8C)
8b3a6000 8b3b0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8babf000 8bb5c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 02 18:01:10 2007 (46899FD6)
87843000 87868000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
8d351000 8d354600   elrawdsk elrawdsk.sys Sat Jul 26 10:58:57 2008 (488B65E1)
8aecf000 8aeda000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:51:33 2006 (4549B195)
81fa1000 81fb1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 01:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
8b37e000 8b388000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:32 2006 (4549B194)
81fb1000 81fe2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
8ae70000 8ae79000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Mon Apr 16 18:26:39 2007 (4624224F)
87820000 87843000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:30:07 2006 (4549AC8F)
8d63a000 8d653000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
802ce000 802ce680   giveio   giveio.sys   Wed Apr 03 19:33:25 1996 (316334F5)
823a1000 823d5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 01:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8b25e000 8b270000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Mar 24 11:54:34 2007 (460573EA)
8af70000 8af80000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8a145000 8a14b380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
87a19000 87a22000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
8d212000 8d213000   hmonitor hmonitor.sys Tue Mar 30 00:43:08 2004 (4069250C)
98b5a000 98bc0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
8d246000 8d251000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Dec 05 18:18:23 2007 (47575BEF)
8ae82000 8ae8b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 18:18:26 2007 (47575BF2)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 02:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
8dc16000 8dc2fe00   keyscrambler keyscrambler.sys Sun Jan 18 13:24:17 2009 (49739E01)
8d5b0000 8d5da000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 01:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8788e000 878f8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
8afc0000 8afd0000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
950b3000 950ce000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
8d21e000 8d23a800   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 02:42:13 2009 (49A3CF05)
8b2f7000 8b306000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sun Dec 16 01:56:44 2007 (4764F65C)
8d23b000 8d246000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Dec 05 18:18:22 2007 (47575BEE)
8d568000 8d570000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Wed Dec 05 18:18:25 2007 (47575BF1)
80665000 80675000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
8d498000 8d4aa000   mozy     mozy.sys     Tue Dec 02 16:13:46 2008 (4935CF3A)
98aab000 98abf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jun 06 19:55:55 2007 (466773BB)
98a8b000 98aab000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 11 17:45:54 2008 (47881BD2)
98a6d000 98a8b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Oct 25 18:40:17 2007 (47214581)
98a34000 98a6d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Aug 25 18:11:57 2008 (48B3585D)
98a22000 98a34000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Oct 25 18:40:16 2007 (47214580)
8d40c000 8d417000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
80219000 80221000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 01:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
8ba94000 8babf000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
81e72000 81e9d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
8b374000 8b37e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 01:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
87868000 87877000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
81e9d000 81fa1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 01:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8b209000 8b214000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 03 18:28:09 2007 (468AF7A9)
8ba1a000 8ba3d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8af20000 8af30000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 03 18:28:13 2007 (468AF7AD)
8d603000 8d611000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8ddce000 8de00000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
81e39000 81e72000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sun Jan 13 19:17:13 2008 (478AD439)
8d200000 8d20e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8b39c000 8b3a6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
82000000 823a1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Mar 02 17:50:14 2009 (49AC8CD6)
878f8000 87a00000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Dec 16 01:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
8d550000 8d558000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Wed Aug 15 01:14:02 2007 (46C2B5CA)
8a137000 8a13e000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 01:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
8da12000 8da28000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 03 18:27:33 2007 (468AF785)
8b22c000 8b244000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
87877000 87886000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
8a0ff000 8a106000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
8067f000 806a4000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
80200000 80207000   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Jan 18 19:01:57 2008 (47916825)
80657000 80665000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
8d3f4000 8d3ff900   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 06:39:53 2006 (457584B9)
9d322000 9d400000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 01:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8dc0b000 8dc16000   point32k point32k.sys Wed Nov 26 01:14:28 2008 (492D1374)
8d4cf000 8d4fc000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
802bd000 802c6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 02:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
8ae8b000 8ae94000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ba3d000 8ba54000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8b28e000 8b29d000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 01:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
8ba07000 8ba1a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8dd22000 8dd5d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8d558000 8d560000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
8d36d000 8d3f4000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:02:58 2006 (4549B442)
8d560000 8d568000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 02:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
96221000 96234000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8d653000 8d7ffb80   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Mon Mar 26 04:18:03 2007 (4607ABEB)
8ae41000 8ae63000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Wed Jul 30 07:45:48 2008 (48907E9C)
8d5da000 8d600000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:51:38 2006 (4549B19A)
8b3f6000 8b400000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8b36a000 8b374000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8b244000 8b25e000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8d611000 8d625000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
8dd5d000 8dd7fd00   sp_rsdrv2 sp_rsdrv2.sys Tue Sep 30 06:00:27 2008 (48E222EB)
80603000 80604480   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 06:28:47 2006 (4516880F)
87886000 8788e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 15:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
97d72000 97e00000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 15:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
99f90000 99fdc000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:14:35 2008 (49471D1B)
99fdc000 9a000000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Oct 25 18:40:47 2007 (4721459F)
98aff000 98b1a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Oct 25 18:40:43 2007 (4721459B)
8ba54000 8ba94000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
8865b000 8865c380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
8da6f000 8db40000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jan 13 19:17:51 2008 (478AD45F)
8ec43000 8ec4e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
8b214000 8b21f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 01:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8d625000 8d63a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8b29d000 8b2ac000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
97c70000 97c714a0   TICalc   TICalc.SYS   Sun Apr 18 18:29:53 1999 (371A8711)
95600000 95609000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8ae79000 8ae82000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Wed Jun 06 19:56:53 2007 (466773F5)
88812000 8881d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jun 06 19:57:03 2007 (466773FF)
8d251000 8d25e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 01:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8dc30000 8dc47000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Aug 30 18:20:08 2007 (46D76CC8)
88665000 88666700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Aug 30 18:19:54 2007 (46D76CBA)
8db40000 8db4b900   usbdpfp  usbdpfp.sys  Sat Sep 16 17:23:05 2006 (450C9569)
8aef2000 8af00000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Aug 30 18:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
8d4fc000 8d530000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Aug 30 18:20:18 2007 (46D76CD2)
8b360000 8b36a000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Aug 30 18:19:59 2007 (46D76CBF)
8ae04000 8ae41000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Aug 30 18:20:03 2007 (46D76CC3)
8d321000 8d32d000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 01:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8d437000 8d458000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8dd80000 8ddbb000   vmm      vmm.sys      Sun Feb 18 00:10:42 2007 (45D80A02)
8b27f000 8b28e000   VMNetSrv VMNetSrv.sys Wed Jan 24 04:05:29 2007 (45B74B89)
8020a000 80219000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 01:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8060d000 80657000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 01:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
81e03000 81e39000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Oct 25 19:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
8ddbb000 8ddce000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 03 18:28:16 2007 (468AF7B0)
8ae63000 8ae70000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 01:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
806a4000 8071f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Wed Dec 05 18:21:28 2007 (47575CA8)
8026d000 8027a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Dec 05 18:21:19 2007 (47575C9F)
93e00000 94000000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
80221000 8022a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 01:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)

Unloaded modules:
94348000 94350000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88602000 8860f000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8861a000 88625000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8876c000 88774000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8881d000 8882e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ae82000 8ae8b000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

[/font]
```


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Hey,



dai said:


> what brand and model is he psu,you need a min of 26a available output on the 12v+ line


Sorry, I just checked and it's a "Optimax 450W ATX12V 24pin PSU".



jcgriff2 said:


> My preference would be to start fresh and re-install Vista.
> 
> For info, the timestamp on the latest dump =  Tue Aug 11 19:16:30.061 2009 (GMT-7), as stated by *InfalliblexOne*.


So I guess I shouldn't bother with trying to fix it? 

By re-installing Vista, is there anyway I can keep my settings & files, or would I have to reformat & do a clean install?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

I wouldn't suggest saving your settings - there's no knowing if you're saving a setting that's causing the issues.

You can backup your files to an external device, then wipe the hard drive and freshly install Vista.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*



usasma said:


> I wouldn't suggest saving your settings - there's no knowing if you're saving a setting that's causing the issues.
> 
> You can backup your files to an external device, then wipe the hard drive and freshly install Vista.


Sadly, it's the safest way of doing it. You can leave all of your partitions intact, no need to wipe the hard drive. Just back up whatever files that you consider valuable and necessary, and perform a reinstall. You'll be much better off.


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*



> You can leave all of your partitions intact, no need to wipe the hard drive. Just back up whatever files that you consider valuable and necessary, and perform a reinstall.


The only files that would (should) be affected by doing a clean install are the ones on the same partition of Vista, correct?

And by reinstalling do you mean reformatting the partition of Vista, then installing a new, clean OS over it?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*



funnytim said:


> The only files that would (should) be affected by doing a clean install are the ones on the same partition of Vista, correct?
> 
> And by reinstalling do you mean reformatting the partition of Vista, then installing a new, clean OS over it?


Yes, to clean install is to format and start anew. Only the files on the same partition will be affected, just *make sure you click the right partition to format.*.


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

I should probably follow through at let everyone know, that I did a clean install of vista and so far it's working OK.
Thanks everybody!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Glad to hear it! Thanks for posting back. Let us know if anything goes wring.


----------



## funnytim (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD on startup*

Definitely will, thanks again!

And my apologies again for not replying back sooner...university stuff to take care of


----------

